

Ask HN: Is there a NYC AI startup job list anywhere? - time_management

I'm in New York, having recently left a job as a program trader at a hedge fund. I'm 25 and have no advanced degree, though I spent a year in a top math PhD program.<p>I'm looking for jobs at startups, but I haven't been able to find a comprehensive list, and I'm looking for something fairly particular. Ideally, I'd like to be in an AI/research role, though I know how small companies work and I'm willing to "wear different hats" and expand from my comfort zone.<p>What sorts of networking resources and job lists are available in the NYC startup community?
======
dpapathanasiou
VCs usually list job openings at their portfolio companies, so for NYC, check
out the Union Square Ventures jobs page
(<http://www.unionsquareventures.com/jobboard.html>).

Silicon Alley Insider also has a jobs page with some startups listed
(<http://jobs.alleyinsider.com/>).

And you can use "Reg D" to find out about startups which have just gotten
funding that may not be listed anywhere else
(<http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/06/the-death-of-st.html>).

The nextNY (<http://groups.google.com/group/nextNYdigital>) and NYC Tech
Boosters (<http://groups.google.com/group/nyc-tech-boosters>) boards also list
jobs from time to time.

Also, even though it's not a jobs board, you should subscribe to Jay
Sulzberger's mailing list (<http://lxny.org/correspondence.html>) to find out
about tech events in NY.

------
mechanical_fish
Boston is a wonderful town. You can bond with all the former New Yorkers --
just talk about how annoying it is that the trains stop running at 1am and the
conversation will be off and running. Don't bring up the Yankees. ;)

I know that isn't a useful suggestion, but I don't know much about NYC.

You know about the upcoming Fog Creek Open House? That might be a great
networking tool, one way or another: Either you will get along with the Fog
Creek folks, or you can chat with all the people who secretly despise them but
have turned up for the free food and the gossip value.

Anyway, I wish you good luck!

~~~
time_management
Is the Fog Creek Open House open-invite, or do I have to register or be
invited? That sounds like a great idea.

~~~
d0mine
See <http://joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/07/14.html>

or just <http://joelonsoftware.com> will do at the moment.

------
jeffrese
Join NextNY, sign up for the email list, start going to events and start
networking. <http://nextny.org/>

~~~
krschultz
Found my job through that list, extremely happy with it

------
dangoldin
I'm in the same boat so if you want to talk, you can email me at dangoldin at
gmail

------
kobs
This list may be useful... <http://lispjobs.wordpress.com/category/ai/>

------
ecommercematt
My contact info is in my profile. Be in touch.

------
whalliburton
i've got a NYC startup that I can show-and-tell. whalliburton {at} gmail.com

------
bkmrkr
Interested in another job as a program trader?

~~~
time_management
Program trading is fine, if the environment is better. My problem at my last
job is that I had trouble getting work done because the environment was
extremely loud.

~~~
bkmrkr
I am starting up a new fund (with backing), what is your email?

~~~
time_management
magus.pwnsen at gmail

------
donna
touch base with me.. donna {at} genuus dot com

~~~
time_management
Thank you; email sent.

------
wumi
so you decided against continuing grad school?

why not put an email in your profile...

